# Battlefield: Bad Company 2



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

It's coming out soon, didn't see a thread on this yet so apologies if there is/was one.

So yeah, I was in the Beta, managed to snag a key from trivia with dice devs, was pretty fun they asked "how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" and I was the only one to answer at all, let alone just correctly (yay being a newfie, we all know this one). So from almost day-one I was in, hit rank 11 in a day after the opening bugs and lag was sorted out server-side.

Honestly for a beta it was a pretty good game, it's closed now because the game launches soon and I guess they want to build a bit more hype. Destruction 2.0 seems a lot more fun, and footage of the full version and tweets from devs seems to indicate destruction is even more enhanced in retail build. They have a ton of DLC planned and just owning the game (with a vip code, so far all of them have it though so I have no idea when if any limits will be set) gets you a ton of that free automatically, being a battlefield vet gets you the M1 Garand from WWII, and there's tons more goodies as well throughout the games progression online.

I have also pre-ordered it (and got a second beta key near the end, kinda feel bad about taking two though) on steam and I'll be pre-loading it now tomorrow when they allow that, and be playing it probably singleplayer for the first eight or ten hours before plugging into some online warfare. I'll probably write a lot more detail about it once I get finished with the first few ranks and the entire SP, maybe host some livestreams of what the game looks like maxed out, do some stuff people tell me to do (blow a hole in that, etc), and have a blast with friends.

Was wondering who else is getting it, has it pre-ordered, and to be more specific who has it on Steam and wants to play. Also throw in your own thoughts on the game, it seems like a small leap in shooters and it's done by one of my favorite game studios, Dice. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 27, 2010)

ill try to get it, but there are a few others i have on my list first so i might get it a month or two post-release.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 27, 2010)

still no radeon x1950 pro support


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Xbox demo is sick


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

There was a thread for it, but after I recommended making a PC FAF group for playing it, the thread died for some reason.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There was a thread for it, but after I recommended making a PC FAF group for playing it, the thread died for some reason.



HK416 is in it :3


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There was a thread for it, but after I recommended making a PC FAF group for playing it, the thread died for some reason.



That would be a fuckin sick idea not gonna lie.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting it. It seems like a good game.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm saving up for it, but I'm getting it for ps3. Looks like an amazing game!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 27, 2010)

I won't be getting it. I was in the PS3 closed beta and was very very displeased by it. So I'll pass on this game


----------



## Shireton (Feb 27, 2010)

I really don't like DLC, and if this is gonna be full of it, I think I'll pass over it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> HK416 is in it :3


Hellz yes there is. Though I wish it had a G36c or an MP5A5 =[


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shireton said:


> I really don't like DLC, and if this is gonna be full of it, I think I'll pass over it.



You don't like free dlc. wow. Please stop playing games, you're making us all look like whiny idiots. Thanks


----------



## Alvine33 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc6-bCM4l-s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 27, 2010)

Alvine33 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc6-bCM4l-s&feature=player_embedded


WIN


----------



## Shireton (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> You don't like free dlc. wow. Please stop playing games, you're making us all look like whiny idiots. Thanks



You didn't say it was free. I assumed it was DLC you have to pay for, like most DLC is. Don't be such an ass.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shireton said:


> You didn't say it was free. I assumed it was DLC you have to pay for, like most DLC is. Don't be such an ass.


Well I did mention it was free...when you get the game you get a VIP code and it means free DLC for the games lifetime as well as weapons and a bunch of "perks". Day-one-launch there's two maps DLC you get free. :3


----------



## Shireton (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Well I did mention it was free...when you get the game you get a VIP code and it means free DLC for the games lifetime as well as weapons and a bunch of "perks". Day-one-launch there's two maps DLC you get free. :3



The way you worded it made it sound like only people in the beta get the VIP codes. But I don't buy games on or near release, so I guess I'll be too late to get a VIP code, and everything'll cost money for me anyway.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shireton said:


> The way you worded it made it sound like only people in the beta get the VIP codes. But I don't buy games on or near release, so I guess I'll be too late to get a VIP code, and everything'll cost money for me anyway.


They say the VIP code will be available after launch too, I'm unsure how long if it even does stop.


----------



## Shireton (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> They say the VIP code will be available after launch too, I'm unsure how long if it even does stop.


It'd be great if it was a permanant thing, but then I'm not sure why it'd be called a VIP code. I guess it's so that people who buy it used don't get the DLC free, which would make sense.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shireton said:


> It'd be great if it was a permanant thing, but then I'm not sure why it'd be called a VIP code. I guess it's so that people who buy it used don't get the DLC free, which would make sense.


That's not what the devs say, it's just seems like incentive to actually buy the game and not pirate it.


----------



## Shireton (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> That's not what the devs say, it's just seems like incentive to actually buy the game and not pirate it.


Their very reasonable DRM also makes an excellent incentive to buy instead of pirate.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shireton said:


> Their very reasonable DRM also makes an excellent incentive to buy instead of pirate.



What DRM? lol


----------



## Shireton (Feb 27, 2010)

Securom, http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...hive/2010/01/26/BFBC2-PC-Copy-Protection.aspx
lol


----------



## Furlop (Feb 28, 2010)

1. DLC is free on the PC. I feel no pity for anybody who buys this on console.
2. DRM? Who buys physical copies of games these days anymore?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2010)

Furlop said:


> 1. DLC is free on the PC. I feel no pity for anybody who buys this on console.
> 2. DRM? Who buys physical copies of games these days anymore?


This.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

So _is _anyone gunna make a PC group for this >_>


----------



## Shireton (Feb 28, 2010)

Furlop said:


> 1. DLC is free on the PC. I feel no pity for anybody who buys this on console.
> 2. DRM? Who buys physical copies of games these days anymore?


It looks like they're still going to have the Securom DRM on Steam, so whether or not you get a physical copy is moot.


----------



## navyfox (Feb 28, 2010)

after been playing the beta, demo and BF1943 OH yea im getting it, I just need to get the cash for it. I may have to give up the first game just for some cash for the new one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 28, 2010)

(singing)

Baaaad, bad company, 'till the day I die! 
Until the day I die... 

(O.k, so that song has nothing to do with the game, but they're both epic)


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 1, 2010)

Shireton said:


> It looks like they're still going to have the Securom DRM on Steam, so whether or not you get a physical copy is moot.


...If anybody ever has issues with securom they need to stop playing games...especially with Steam.

Honestly.

Even the ps3 and xbox360 has DRM on it.


Heckler & Koch said:


> So _is _anyone gunna make a PC group for this >_>


I don't think we need a group, but if you're looking for a group you can try mine. Gamers Asylum, we have forums a Steam group, ventrillo is our main form of communication. We're not all furries, just mostly, and we're gonna get a lot of people in this group playing this game.


----------

